# JR Smith is the biggest waste of talent in the league.



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

How the **** does a 17ppg (before NY fight) guy get benched in the preseason!? Now, I bet Karl's stubborness played a part, but come on. How do you piss a coach off enough to bench you in 2 games?

This is a guy who, if he had his head on straight, would be right up there with Iguadala as one of the rising stars right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Karl made some comments after Smith made some stupid plays in last years playoffs that JR Smith wasn't going to be part of the team again. I'm actually surprised he hasn't be dealt yet


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he played 25 minutes on october 9th. scored 15 points.
JR Smith jumped to the NBA out of high school. He didn't have post season experience. What do you expect? He has made his fair share of mistakes in general, but he probably is due for a good year. Outside of Melo he is the teams only talented wing. Thats a serious issue.... and before him it was just Melo and Vo/Buckner. 
I wouldn't personally be dealing Smith. But I would be looking for a wing on the market. I've been saying it for a few years now. If you want out of the first round, go find a veteran wing player.
Everyone loves Najera myself included. But I believe this very well could be his last season with the team. Najera is a great energy guy that brings a lot to the team. The team just lacks a veteran wing. I would look to move Najera and possibly additional filler if needed for a wing. 
My previous suggestions have been Raja Bell (when he was a free agent), Stackhouse (when he was available for the expansion draft), Mo Pete (various occasions. Also suggested Salmons because I think the Kings would move him for an expiring contract.
I can go back to my posts in 2004 saying get a talented veteran wing to support Melo. One to defend the opposing teams best wing/guard as well. Its funny because back then everyone thought it would be horrible to get Stackhouse because he was cancer. I can also remember posts believing it was stupid to offer up Raja Bell the whole MLE (he got a good part of it from the suns). 
Its really just that simple. Its been obvious and almost always overlooked for years. The Nuggets need a quality wing. The only time anyone else brings it up and agrees with me is during first round exits because of horrible shooting. I'm sure everyone will nod their heads in agreement when it happens again next year....unless the front office does something about it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If JR can't make it in Denver then his career is in big trouble and Denver isn't going to find much interest from anyone else.He plays absolutely zero defense and has a total lack of recognition for good shots,in other words the system Denver plays is perfect for him.He's not worth as much to anyone else as he is to Denver.PHX used to be interested in him because he fit with their schemes,but they aren't likely to give up much for him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He should have played a year under Roy


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, that avatar just freaks me out!

However, I think that JR is still a commodity. Coming off of the bench could be his role. An energy guy that gets to the rack and can hit the 3 is always a good thing. He still needs to grow up,a nd I think it'd be a shame to move somebody so young with such a good upside so soon in his career.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Ok, that avatar just freaks me out!
> 
> However, I think that JR is still a commodity. Coming off of the bench could be his role. An energy guy that gets to the rack and can hit the 3 is always a good thing. He still needs to grow up,a nd I think it'd be a shame to move somebody so young with such a good upside so soon in his career.


I agree that they shouldn't move him, but JR has the talent to be a consistent 20 ppg guy, and a good defender to boot.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yep. He needs to grow up, though. Word out of the Rocky Mountain Post is that Karl is remembering JR's mistakes more than his contributions.

Dang, Karl...let the kid have some time here. 2 preseason games in and you're ripping your boy in the media? Honestly, can we get anything of value for him if you keep bashing him?


----------

